# TC or Professional Component



## aromo12340 (Nov 10, 2008)

Is the cost of transcription reimbursed under the medical or technical component?


----------



## mbort (Nov 10, 2008)

neither.  There is no reimbursement for transcription services in any practice.  That is an overhead expense of the practicetioner


----------

